
In 1997 David Bowie shorted the music industry by issuing “Bowie bonds” - miiiiiike
http://qz.com/590977/david-bowie-was-as-innovative-a-financier-as-he-was-a-musician/
======
brudgers
Wikipedia:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Celebrity_bond#Bowie_Bonds](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Celebrity_bond#Bowie_Bonds)

The _Financial Times_ :
[http://www.ft.com/intl/cms/s/0/ad21c6e2-b851-11e5-b151-8e15c...](http://www.ft.com/intl/cms/s/0/ad21c6e2-b851-11e5-b151-8e15c9a029fb.html#axzz3xQ80YkLc)

Google of it's title:
[https://www.google.com/search?q=Bowie%20Bonds%20blazed%20a%2...](https://www.google.com/search?q=Bowie%20Bonds%20blazed%20a%20trail%20through%20capital%20markets)

